# Orkan Sabine



## Kathrinvdm (9. Feb. 2020)

Guten Morgen, jetzt ist der Sturm da! Hier oben in Nordfriesland auf der Nordseeseite schüttet es wie aus Eimern und die Windböen schütteln den Garten ordentlich durch. Ich hoffe, der Überlauf am Teich macht seine Arbeit … Wie sieht es bei Euch aus? Habt Ihr alles, was herumfliegen könnte, schon weggesperrt?

Ich drücke uns die Daumen, dass all unsere Bäume stehen bleiben und keine großen Schäden passieren. Passt alle gut auf Euch auf!

Liebe Grüße
Kathrin


----------



## axel120470 (9. Feb. 2020)

Hier im mittelhessischen Dillenburg ist es noch relativ ruhig. Aber der Wind frischt langsam auf . Mal sehen wie die Nacht wird. Es soll hier heute Abend erst richtig losgehen. 
Es soll ja richtig heftig werden
Habe gerade alles reingestellt was wegfliegen kann.

Ich arbeite bei einem Energieversorger, und die haben so viel Angst vor „Sabine“ das sogar Krisenstäbe eingerichtet wurden - mit schweren Schäden ist zu rechnen.
Ich hoffe es wird nicht ganz so schlimm .

Viele Grüße 
Axel


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Feb. 2020)

hier in Axels Nachbarschaft  fängt es auch gerade an mit ersten stärkeren Böen. Die Vögel an den Futterstellen haben sich schon großteils verzogen

MfG Frank


----------



## troll20 (9. Feb. 2020)

Strahlend blauer Himmel mit leicht zerrissenen Wölkchen, aber ab und zu auch eine steife Brise. 
Ich drück euch allen die Daumen das nix schlimmes passiert. 
Asu Frank, die Vögel sind so beschäftigt mit den anderen Vögelchen da ist keine Zeit für ein bissel Wind


----------



## Wachtlerhof (9. Feb. 2020)

bisher noch windstill, ohne Böen, blauer Himmel und Sonnenschein - eigentlich ein wunderschöner Tag


----------



## Alfii147 (9. Feb. 2020)

Sonnig & 12 Grad!
Der Sturm kommt er Sonntag Nacht - auf Montag früh zu uns ..

Draußen ist alles weggeräumt und der Teich zusätzlich gesichert!


----------



## Kathrinvdm (9. Feb. 2020)

Hier stürmt es immer mehr. Im Moment regnet es zwar nicht, aber die Windböen nehmen an Heftigkeit zu. Vielleicht schütteln sie mir ja die toten Äste aus der Kirsche, dann habe ich später im Jahr weniger Sägearbeit.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (9. Feb. 2020)

immernoch - ein Frühlingstag, wie man ihn sich wünscht - darf so bleiben


----------



## laurgas (9. Feb. 2020)

ich wohne südlich der alpen.wir werden vom sturm verschont bleiben.zur zeit wunderschönes wetter!ich halte euch allen fest meine beiden daumen,damit ihr vom orkan verschont bleibt.ich hab in westerland auf sylt gearbeitet und weiss von der gewalt dieser stürme.viele grüsse aus südtirol


----------



## samorai (9. Feb. 2020)

Hier in Brandenburg City wird es auch immer heftiger.
Ein paar kleinere Aeste __ fliegen durch die Luft und der Teich sammelt die Tannennadeln ein.


----------



## samorai (9. Feb. 2020)

Laut FOCUS gab der DWD gerade die hoeste Unwetterwarn Stufe für Teile innerhalb Land Brandenburg heraus. 

Au, dann wird es dolle.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (9. Feb. 2020)

Puh, hier tost es und schüttet – schön, dass ich drinnen im Warmen sitze mit Kaffee im Pott und Katze auf dem Bauch.


----------



## DbSam (9. Feb. 2020)

Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> und Katze auf dem Bauch.


Cool ... like
Und das hilft gegen was genau?

LG Carsten
lol

PS:
Hier ist momentan alles noch im Rahmen ...
Windspitze in der letzten Stunde max. 34 km/h, die Stunde davor 52 km/h


----------



## Andre 69 (9. Feb. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Au, dann wird es dolle.


  um Berlin scheinen wir Glück zu haben ! Den Rest drück ick die Daumen !


----------



## DbSam (9. Feb. 2020)

Berliner und Dativ  
Aber scheen isses ... 

LG Carsten
lol


----------



## Andre 69 (9. Feb. 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> Dativ


Kannst Nische lesen wa ? Da steht Daumen !


----------



## trampelkraut (9. Feb. 2020)

Bei uns ist noch alles ruhig, irgendwie zu ruhig.  Wir haben gestern extra noch sämtliche Gräser geschnitten und gleich auf dem Schredderplatz entsorgt. So fliegt das Zeug schon nicht bei uns im Garten oder Teich rum.

Ansonsten haben wir alles gesichert oder weggeräumt was __ fliegen kann, jetzt hoffen wir nur noch das uns kein Ziegel auf den Kopf fällt.


----------



## Andre 69 (9. Feb. 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> Aber scheen isses ...


Abba sowat von ,hab grad 2 Mollen ( Bier -Carsten ) geext. Jetzt kann mia Sabine nix mehr antuten !
Bin zu schwer , hoff nur dat der Dativ mir nix kann ! i


----------



## DbSam (9. Feb. 2020)

Andre 69 schrieb:


> Da steht Daumen !


lol
Da isses wieder:


DbSam schrieb:


> Berliner und Dativ


Die Frage heißt doch: Wem drückst Du die Daumen?
ymmd

Gruß Carsten
lol

PS:


Andre 69 schrieb:


> hoff nur dat der Dativ mir nix kann ! i



Keine Angst, bei waschechten Berlinern schafft der das nicht.
Die kennen den nicht. lol


----------



## Andre 69 (9. Feb. 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> Wem drückst Du die Daumen?


So'n Quatsch ! Warum soll ick dir drücken ?
Und jetzt bereite dich uff'm Höerieken Namens Sabine vor ! Oder war dit Dativ ?
Kannst beede ham !


----------



## Kathrinvdm (9. Feb. 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> Cool ... like
> Und das hilft gegen was genau?
> 
> LG Carsten
> lol


Gegen Kälte und ungemütliches Wetter, genau wie der Kaffee.


----------



## DbSam (9. Feb. 2020)

Gut, dann muss ich mal nach meinem Kater suchen, Heizkosten sparen ...

Aber der hat sich vor lauter Schiss bestimmt wieder unterm Sofa verkrochen.
Das macht er bei Gewitter oder solch fauchenden Sturmböen immer so, der alte Angsthase ...  


Gruß Carsten


----------



## troll20 (9. Feb. 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> Und das hilft gegen was genau?


Damit der Café im Bauch nicht so 


DbSam schrieb:


> Cool


Ankommt


Und jetzt kommt 
Nur der kommt irgendwie auf dem Boden nicht an. Fliegt eher so waagerecht vorbei


----------



## DbSam (9. Feb. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Und jetzt kommt


Hier noch nicht ... 
Nur auffrischender Wind mit stürmischen Böen ... 
  

Gruß Carsten


----------



## troll20 (9. Feb. 2020)

Aber Carsten, warum ist es nur so kalt bei dir 
Hier hat es noch frühlingshafte 12°+


----------



## Kathrinvdm (9. Feb. 2020)

Jetzt auch noch Gewitter. Gerade ist unser Löschzug mit Blaulicht ausgerückt …



DbSam schrieb:


> Gut, dann muss ich mal nach meinem Kater suchen, Heizkosten sparen ...
> 
> Aber der hat sich vor lauter Schiss bestimmt wieder unterm Sofa verkrochen.
> Das macht er bei Gewitter oder solch fauchenden Sturmböen immer so, der alte Angsthase ...
> ...



Deswegen habe ich vier Katzen – die passen nicht alle gleichzeitig unters Sofa.


----------



## PeBo (9. Feb. 2020)

Wir machen gerade Sturmwichteln, alles was man nicht mehr braucht vor die Tür stellen, mal sehen wer es bekommt 

Gruß Peter


----------



## Alfii147 (10. Feb. 2020)

Wir haben hier aktuell 10.1 Grad Lufttemperatur.
Seit ein paar Minuten, kommt der erste Wind zu uns (Ingolstadt).
Laut Internet & App's soll der Sturm hier zwischen 2 & 3 Uhr Nachts ankommen..


----------



## Wachtlerhof (10. Feb. 2020)

Zwischenzeitlich ist hier (Landkreis Fürth) die Temperatur von 8,8° auf 9,9° wieder gestiegen. Aber Wind gibt es noch immer nicht. Lt. Aussage von GG ist es im Westen von Frankfurt auch nicht viel anders. Mal abwarten, was die Nacht noch so bringt.

edit:
Wow - hab grad nochmal nach der Temperatur gesehen: 10,8°. Das ging jetzt aber schnell.


----------



## axel120470 (10. Feb. 2020)

@PeBo ich Wichtel mit. Hier gehts ganz schön ab. Die Sabine is aber auch ne stürmische


----------



## Wachtlerhof (10. Feb. 2020)

Hier wie auch in Schwalbach/Taunus ist nix passiert. Alles ruhig, alles an seinem Platz. Noch nicht mal die Blumenpöttchen vom Sims und vom Brunnenrand sind verrutscht.

Die Temperatur ist hier wieder auf 5,8° runter. Sonne wechselt sich mit kurzen Regenschauerchen ab, und der Wind - naja, ein bisschen weht er hier auch mit sporadischen kleine Böechen. Von 13-15 Uhr soll es hier nochmal schlimm werden - ich lass mich da jetzt mal ganz entspannt überraschen.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (10. Feb. 2020)

So, ich würde sagen, Sabine ist hier oben durch. Es windet zwar noch, aber längst nicht mehr so stark. Und im Garten sind über Nacht nur ein paar Zweige runtergekommen, alles andere hat keinen Schaden genommen. Ich drücke Euch im Süden die Daumen, dass es genauso glimpflich abgeht!


----------



## Eva-Maria (10. Feb. 2020)

Moin zusammen,
gegen 23.30 Uhr gestern Nacht wurde es richtig ungemütlich. Einen derart heulenden Wind und die Böen zwischendurch,
das Haus ächzte teilweise regelrecht. Größte Angst hatte ich vor 'fliegenden Dachziegeln', Nachbar gegenüber wäre der
Lieferant gewesen. Ging GsD alles gut! Meine Terrasse und Deko im Garten hatte ich bereits am Samstag gut verräumt
und sturmsicher gemacht. Das GWH mit den schweren Glasscheiben ist auch unbeschadet durch den Sturm gekommen.
Die Rettungskräfte hatten allerdings gut zu tun, die Sirenen gingen diverse Male.
Wollen wir hoffen, dass wir nicht so oft heimgesucht werden... und die Menschen endlich lernen, dass wir dem Klimawandel
nur entgegentreten können, wenn wir alle unser Scherflein dazu beitragen!


----------



## Anja W. (10. Feb. 2020)

Mahlzeit!

Der große Sturm ist hier auch durch -  nix passiert. Ich habe noch nicht einmal Sirenen gehört. Auch umgekippte Bäume habe ich nicht gesehen.

Allerdings weht es hier noch kräftig, wenn es schauert. Da ist von Graupel, über Hagel bis Starkregen alles drin. Zwischendurch scheint die Sonne.

Nur die Vögel sind mit der Gesamtsituation unzufrieden, da ich beide Futterhäuser reingeholt habe und bei den Böen auch noch nicht wieder raus stelle.


----------



## Alfii147 (10. Feb. 2020)

Also bei uns ist nichts passiert, was auch? 
Habe alles gesichert ..

Bedenklich war nur meine Teichabdeckung, aber auch hier, alles gut! 
War trotzdem etwas nervös Nachts..


----------



## samorai (10. Feb. 2020)

Ich habe heute erstmal aufgeräumt. 
Zuerst 1h am Teich dann die Wege, dann war es dunkel.    
Am liebsten hätte ich den Teich angeschaltet damit mir der Stand Skimmer etwas unter die Arme greift.
Waren viele kleine Aeste oder alte Nester, richtig große Bäume sind bei uns nicht umgefallen, zum Glück.

Aber das drückt nicht die Freude auf die neue Saison.


----------



## Alfii147 (10. Feb. 2020)

Warste ja gut beschäftigt mim Keschern ..


----------



## Andre 69 (10. Feb. 2020)

Tja Ron ,
Wer so ein Dschungel sein Eigen nennt ......


samorai schrieb:


> Waren viele kleine Aeste oder alte Nester, richtig große Bäume sind bei uns nicht umgefallen, zum Glück.


War hier nicht anders !


samorai schrieb:


> Aber das drückt nicht die Freude auf die neue Saison.


Und es ist hier erst Recht nicht anders !
i


----------



## samorai (10. Feb. 2020)

Ja Alfii, das grenzt schon an einem Tennisarm und macht irgendwie keinen Spaß.


----------



## Andre 69 (10. Feb. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Ja



Jetzt hat mich die Autokorrektur erwischt !


----------

